# LOST Flybox at Mammoth Creek



## Trauma (Oct 12, 2007)

If you happen across a small green orvis flybox inscribed with fishfan, I will give a $50 reward and whatever is in the box for it's safe return (birthday gift). Thanks!

sgardner.rn AT cox.net


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Trauma... I know how it is to lose flies. Tell me what you like to fish and I'll donate a few dozen to the cause. Feel free to PM me through the site.

Cheech


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey Cheech, I lost a fly box too buddy!

Okay, that was a lie. You are a kind and generous giant, I don't care what the other fellas say about you.


BTW, at risk of hijacking this thread, I just saw a tutorial where a guy uses looped tippet as a parachute post. Have you ever tried it? Looked pretty interesting.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> Hey Cheech, I lost a fly box too buddy!
> 
> Okay, that was a lie. You are a kind and generous giant, I don't care what the other fellas say about you.
> 
> BTW, at risk of hijacking this thread, I just saw a tutorial where a guy uses looped tippet as a parachute post. Have you ever tried it? Looked pretty interesting.


Scotty P... I have a bunch of glo bugs tied on circa 1964 Mustads that have your name on them

As far as the para post, are you talking about a hackle stacker, or was it like 10 to 20 pound test? I use that method on the hackle stacker, but if it's the other way, I have seen it in the Benchside Reference, but I have not tried it. I love tying parachutes. Where is said tutorial?


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Keep yer **** glow buggs..... I have plenty. Anywhoo, here is the tutorial: http://www.drakemag.com/cgi-bin/ultimat ... ;p=0&r=nfx

I tried to attach it to the last post but the page wouldn't come up earlier. This technique looks like something I could actually do (I have the utmost trouble with parachute ties). He recommends 7X.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> Keep yer **** glow buggs..... I have plenty. Anywhoo, here is the tutorial: http://www.drakemag.com/cgi-bin/ultimat ... ;p=0&r=nfx
> 
> I tried to attach it to the last post but the page wouldn't come up earlier. This technique looks like something I could actually do (I have the utmost trouble with parachute ties). He recommends 7X.


Very cool. That is the hackle stacker technique. I would tie them more, but I see parachute flies much better.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I love fishing parachutes but as I said, I don't tie them so well (no 2 look alike). I have made up for that shortcoming by tying comparadun style flies but I thought this technique was pretty cool. I have heard of hackle stackers before but didn't know that is how they are done. BTW, I'll be contacting you with an order in the next couple weeks for your totally awesome flies (shameless plug). I need more streamers bad!!!


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> I love fishing parachutes but as I said, I don't tie them so well (no 2 look alike). I have made up for that shortcoming by tying comparadun style flies but I thought this technique was pretty cool. I have heard of hackle stackers before but didn't know that is how they are done. BTW, I'll be contacting you with an order in the next couple weeks for your totally awesome flies (shameless plug). I need more streamers bad!!!


Sounds good bro.

parachutes can be a pain. There are some tricks to tying them without putting your vise through a window. It's hard to explain via written word. Maybe at one of the tying nights at Cabela's etc we can sit down and tie some.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a much harder time with getting compara duns to look like I would like them than parachutes. Parachutes , at least to me, are pretty quick and easy. I have actually gone to making many of my compara duns a more crippled style with the hackle in back and front to get the deer hair to stand as I would like it.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Cheech -- got any buggers you want to get rid of?

Heck, while I'm at it, I could use a new 5 weight rod as well. Christmas is soon approaching...


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

PBH said:


> Cheech -- got any buggers you want to get rid of?
> 
> Heck, while I'm at it, I could use a new 5 weight rod as well. Christmas is soon approaching...


I have a whole pile of buggers that don't see action. Most of them are pretty ragged, but better than Shopko quality. I even have some that are tied to Stoner's specs, so they should be top producers. Shoot me a mail with an address.

As far as the 5 wt goes... That is too small for 30" fish. But if you never land the big ones I guess it would work


----------



## Trauma (Oct 12, 2007)

cheech said:


> Hey Trauma... I know how it is to lose flies. Tell me what you like to fish and I'll donate a few dozen to the cause. Feel free to PM me through the site.
> 
> Cheech


That's got to be the most generous response I've ever received! PM sent!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Cheech, very kind of you. I saved your photobucket link because when I stock up on bugs in the spring your gettin an order from me for sure!


----------

